# Color



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

I have heard, and noticed that aside from a good diet, my fishs' color comes and goes at certain times. right after eating they are bright, when they are sleeping, their color seems to fade...
when they are stressed they loose color.
anyone know of any other reasons that color fluctuates?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

i think you know as well as i do the things that cause it, short of genetics i think all of the reasons you stated are common things that cause change in colour.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

When animals are not exposed to light they give off the hormone melatonin that causes them to become sleepy and hinders the production or secretion of melanin in their skin causing them to become pale.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ok.
so they wouldnt get color when they feel threatened, like how when some animals fight they give off displays to show that they are dominant.... not with piranhas?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Nick g said:


> ok.
> so they wouldnt get color when they feel threatened, like how when some animals fight they give off displays to show that they are dominant.... not with piranhas?


This one has got me. From the other thread...B.S. Ch.E.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

shanker said:


> From the other thread...B.S. Ch.E.











true, i knew there had to be other engineers out there!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Food, light, stress, substrate, breeding.

I put a black background on my tank and my boys darkened up in no time. If I put the right light on there with white/red gravel they will look like different fish.


----------

